# Club



## nisshenvj (May 13, 2013)

I am looking to get connected to anyone who is the member of Singapore Polo Club. Is there anybody?I am already a member there and would love to meet members there

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## RedSoxgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Would love to but membership is above my budget. Lol. It is a beautiful place though I pass it on my way to RDA right next door.


----------



## nisshenvj (May 13, 2013)

Lol. Trust you will be a member soon Btw. What is rda?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## RedSoxgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

RDA is Riding for the disabled association of Singapore. Its a great nonprofit organization.


----------

